# T5 HO Opinion



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

i was browsing around and found these lights. http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html
im curious to get some of your opinions.
thanks


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like the jebo fixtures I saw at the lfs. The price is really great, and that makes me nervous. Last great deal I got came with ballasts that burned out in a month...  But if you have good luck with it let me know. I'm always looking for a new low cost light fixture.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

thats the same thought i was having but i will make sure to post up my experiences. thanks for the input


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW that's a deal. Definitely keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## evitagen22 (May 1, 2007)

I heard that the reflectors in the light makes the biggest difference. From the looks of it, I don't see any reflectors in this light as compared to a TEK T5HO light which has individual reflectors for each bulb. I'm a big believe of "you get what you pay for", but let us know how these work out.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah my opion on that goes both ways though. its acctually for my salt tank which i set up a few months ago. i care less about my salt tank than i do my Planted tanks  so either way ill be satisfied. a 4 lamp fixture for 90 bucks with bulbs included isnt bad even if it only has one reflector for all of the bulbs. but again thanks for the input. ill post a new thread when i get the lights and figure out whats up


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

Be wary of cheap fixtures, they can have cheap ballastics/materials to cut back on the price or shoddy wiring that can cause a fire.


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought a 24" fixture from that place with two T5HO's in it. A couple months later, the end of one of the bulbs got so hot, it melted down through the plastic lens! I'll have to get a pic of it. 

I wouldn't recommend it. Save your pennies for something a little more quality.


----------

